# On the way home from Marty's NT.....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

After we left Marty's, it was Kay's turn to do something she wanted to do that wasn't train related.... That's hard to understand but you know how it is..........







So we stopped at The ABQ Balloon Fiesta... Here's a number of images of this magnificent event....

The morning started before it got light with the "Dawn Patrol".












































The testing and warming of the burners......















Remembering our Great Country....




























Preparing for launch..........















The ascension of many sizes, shapes and colors......










































Remembering our Fallen and Lost Heros........
























Some very interesting shapes and familiar faces......................






























































































































































































































It's an awesome sight to see hundreds of balloons in the air at one time.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, fab shots Stan!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Those are great shots, Stan. Did you take a ride and go up in any of them?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Stan, 

Nice shots - you are showing off with the new editor I think! 

Thanks for showing them, and thank Kay for suggesting it.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Stan! Looks like fun even if it's not trains.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

You Lucky Devil!!!







As close as you live to that, I'm surprised you havent been several times. That is just BEAUTIFUL!!! Great shots and fantastic subjects. I'll bet all you had to do was aim and shoot without all that fancy lighting equipment required for your profession in the past







Thanks for posting them!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are beautiful pic's. When I first opened the tread I thought you got pic's of some sunrise. As the temp gets cooler I will see a lot of those on the way in to work. I have had them drift over when I was working on my RR.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots Stan, looks like you and Kay are still having a great time on the road. 

Henson


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks for the beautiful pictures. There is some neat looking balloons you saw there. 
Rodney


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings Stan,


Wonderful pics, I delighted in seeing them. Like many folks I am fascinated by them.


As a young child during WW2 I used to wave and say "goodnight" to a barrage balloon which was hoisted in the air each day.


This balloon, and others, were the peripheral ring of air defence around one of the larger English cities. His name, not unnaturally, was Barry.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos. My son and I really liked the unusally shaped balloons. We had no idea.

Robert


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The Balloon Fiesta is a fabulous event.... Thanks for the input on the images and yes, I've been having fun with the new editor...









There's much more to learn about it but it's been fun.

George.... nope, we didn't ride. It was just fun watching them...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Wonderful shots! Intrepid too as you captured the early morning light ups. They can be truly spectacular, IF you can get the family up that early. We've had a balloon rally not too far from our home (next county over) for over 30 years now. I't been close to 20 years since I've been to see it but the crowds have not diminished at all I'm told. While it's not near as large an event as some in your neck of the woods it's pretty big. 

Thanks for sharing your great shots! 

Chas


----------

